# Rigged = UCONN



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

not in the sense that i actually believe the game was rigged, BUT, this was so rigged!

Also some terrible refs in the BC game, as well as our games.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

No, I think this game was literally rigged.


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

I feel really bad for those Washington kids. That was simply terrible.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That goaltending was ridiculous...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> not in the sense that i actually believe the game was rigged, BUT, this was so rigged!
> 
> Also some terrible refs in the BC game, as well as our games.


Tell me about it. If BC and Washington would've won I would've had my pool wrapped up already. Oh well, just have to win it the old fashioned way. Go Horns!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't think NCAA games are rigged, why would Duke lose if that were the case? Why would Gonzaga with the biggest star lose? I think terrible officiating would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, dont forget about Illinois vs Washington.. but hey.. Washington did get screwed tonight.. would they have even been there though?


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

I am predicting there will be an investigation or at the very least a TON of attention paid to this travesty of a game. Many articles will be written and many casual observers of basketball will be talking about this for a while.


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

This will be a hard one to blame simply on bad officiating.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

some funny stuff i saw on a Terps board. "Things more legitimate than UConn's trip to the Elite Eight":

http://mb21.scout.com/fmaryland43696frm6.showMessage?topicID=63355.topic


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

This is ridiculous. This years Tournament has been the highest in years and so many big teams have been knocked out, you don't need Duke, UConn, and North Carolina for ratings, you need good games. Bad officiating, fine, but this isn't rigged.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

[strike]Stop the god damn conspiracy theorists you ****in ******* idiot no life losers.

Bad refs = yes

Conspiracies = you are a ****ing moron who is wasting useful space. **** off.

**** off all of you.[/strike]


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> This is ridiculous. This years Tournament has been the highest in years and so many big teams have been knocked out, you don't need Duke, UConn, and North Carolina for ratings, you need good games. Bad officiating, fine, but this isn't rigged.


What he said. It's a little more classy.

But still conspiracy theorists = go get a life.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BillDark said:


> *I am predicting there will be an investigation* or at the very least a TON of attention paid to this travesty of a game. Many articles will be written and many casual observers of basketball will be talking about this for a while.


:laugh:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

BillDark said:


> I am predicting there will be an investigation or at the very least a TON of attention paid to this travesty of a game. Many articles will be written and many casual observers of basketball will be talking about this for a while.


i doubt very much that there will be an investigation, or that they would even find anything close to being fixed. Point shaving probably happens more than we know or would like to admit, but not stuff like this (of course if i was a ref i'd give UCLA every call).


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

I don't know about 'rigged', neccesarily, either. But after reading Gene Wojciechowski's piece on ESPN this morning (http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=wojciechowski_gene&id=2383347) I did feel compelled to drop him a letter (and I bother to write letters to media types maybe once a year) after reading stuff like this:



> Instead, UConn left the court with the 98-92 victory, though nobody, including U-Dub's players and Connecticut coach Jim Calhoun, is exactly sure how it happened.


Dear Mr. Wojciechowski-

I'm sure you'll get million e-mails like this (well, a lot of them probably less polite) but I have to say I found your story about about last night's regional semifinal a bit, err, lacking, in that you managed to write it without any mention of the officiating, which was, in a word, appalling. Resorting to blaming the refs for a loss is a time-dishonored loser's traditions in sports, and one I have no intention of doing here. (Aside: I had no rooting interest in the outcome of this game. Not allegiance, brackets or bets.)

However, to not even even acknowledge the numerous questionable calls and non-calls that went in UConn's favor in the second half and overtime and the boos that rained down on the court towards the end of the conttest and afterwards would seem to be well within the scope of merely reporting on the game, no opinion required. If one read your piece with no other knowledge of the contest, s/he wouldn't merely be missing part of the narrative of the game, but in fact have no inkling of the aspect that I would guess most college basketball fans, outside of Connectict partisans, are discussing this morning.

"nobody...is exactly sure how it happened." Are you sure about that? 

Sincerely


----------



## BillDark (Mar 10, 2004)

Junior,

I am not saying the fix was in. INVESTIGATION OF THE HORRIBLE OFFICIATING. You know, like when there is something that was so aggregious that the officials are repremanded because their horrible offciating seriously affected the outcome of a game. A conspiracy theorist I am not. [strike]So ******* *** **** **** you asterisk 'tard. [/strike] 

JSMO,

See above..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BillDark said:


> Junior,
> 
> I am not saying the fix was in. INVESTIGATION OF THE HORRIBLE OFFICIATING. You know, like when there is something that was so aggregious that the officials are repremanded because their horrible offciating seriously affected the outcome of a game. A conspiracy theorist I am not. [strike]So ******* *** **** **** you asterisk 'tard. [/strike]
> 
> ...


If you don't beleive there was a conspiracy, and are just concernecd about horrible officiating then my post was not directed towards you. 

Then again you did say:
"This will be a hard one to blame simply on bad officiating". That comment can be easily implied that you thought there was something dirty going on, but if I misinterpreted fine. 


Horrible officiating = Fairly Common, and can impact an indiviudal game
Saying it is Rigged = Stupid


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> [strike]
> Bad refs = yes
> 
> [/strike]


Why was the comment edited? Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

i think uconn=the new duke


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is tainted IMO. If the Huskies win the title, the title needs an asterisk.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If UCONN does win it all & UCLA looses against the Tigers tonight I'm a lock for 400 bucks so I can't say I'll be too disapointed with the "rigging"... but yeah to say the officiating last night was questionable is an understatement.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SlamJam said:


> i think uconn=the new duke



UNC ---> Duke ---> UConn

the passing of the torch


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Wonder who will be next after the Cons?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

UNC will steal it back. 2005 was only the start. 

UConn won only because of ****ty refs. This tournament has been rigged. But not just for UConn. I think it's been rigged for some of these mid-majors as well. Everyone **** on the selection committee for putting them in, and with good reason. I think the NCAA rigged it for them to take the heat off the selection committee.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> UNC will steal it back. 2005 was only the start.
> 
> UConn won only because of ****ty refs. This tournament has been rigged. But not just for UConn. I think it's been rigged for some of these mid-majors as well. Everyone **** on the selection committee for putting them in, and with good reason. I think the NCAA rigged it for them to take the heat off the selection committee.


Yeah the NCAA installed small motors in the basketball and controlled it via remote control. That explains the conspiracy theory of all the buzzer beaters. I mean the Winthrop and Northwestern St. balls actually didnt go in the, but the refs called them good.  

PUHLEASE!

You guys are getting ridiculous. Sure refs make bad calls. Sure refs call one sided games. Im sure some refs have personal vendetta's. But the NCAA fixing an entire tournament, cmon! Its not like every mid-major won on ****ty refereeing...

Just come off it already, it was a horribly reffed game, end of story..


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

The officiating heavily favored UConn last night. I don't buy into conspiracy theories, but that doesn't change the fact that the college refs have sucked the past few years.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Yeah the NCAA installed small motors in the basketball and controlled it via remote control. That explains the conspiracy theory of all the buzzer beaters. I mean the Winthrop and Northwestern St. balls actually didnt go in the, but the refs called them good.
> 
> PUHLEASE!
> 
> ...


You are probably in on it. I think Jsimo is just a robot the NCAA has installed


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> You are probably in on it. I think Jsimo is just a robot the NCAA has installed


Dont swim in the ocean of pain... :cannibal:


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Officiating was poor - no question about it. However, The outcome of the game was not determined by the Refs. Washington made two huge mistakes in Regular Time. Fouling Williams when UCONN was down 4. Not fouling Williams and/or Anderson with 6secs left down 3.

Yes, that was a goal tend by Armstrong. Yes, it could have been a no call on the trip of Williams -- though Williams still had control of the ball and had Gay open to push the ball off to. Most of the calls against Washington were according to the rule book. Yes, the whistle could have been been swallowed a few times -- it wasn't. Washington was over the back and/or pushing on almost every rebound. Frankly, I'm glad the whistle wasn't blown everytime. In fact, I wish UCONN pushed back more.

When the game was on the line for UCONN, Williams went for and one. Anderson made two critical three pointers.

When the game was on the line for Washington, they had mental break downs. They missed an open three point at the buzzer to win. In over time, they turned the ball over.

A game is only determined by the Refs if on the last play of the game, they blow a call. That didn't happen last night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol @ this thread and some of the comments in it.


yeah, it's so rigged. Gimme a break on your inane theories. There were probably calls that coulda went the other way they weren't. You can find em in EVERY game. Refs make mistakes it happens, they're human. The game happens so fast you guys would probably get more calls wrong as refs. Get over it. I love how the common fan thinks players and refs are so above everyone that they should be perfect. Where they can't understand much when something isn't perfect or when a player gets emotional after a loss. Get your head out of your ***. They're all down here with the rest of us.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

C'mon, now. The quality of officiating I'd provide (or anyone in this thread who thought the officiating was atrocious) is now the standard by which the refs are to be judged? Their job just got a LOT easier. 

Honestly, I don't expect a helluva lot from college officiating, even in the round of 16. But there was a reason the crowd booed and booed, because it sure _seemed_ as if every borderline call/non-call was going in one team's direction. As I said in my previous post, I don't think it was rigged and blaming the refs for the outcome is mis-directed, but in sports there's nothing more important than the credibility of the participants. And without questioning their motives, for a big, important game like that one, the officiating was so bad, that like it or not, what most neuteral fans were going to talk about afterwards is that the refs did not meet an acceptable level of performance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officiating was so egregious that I was still mad about this morning. Note I was not rooting against UConn before that. I just feel the game was snatched away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kawika said:


> C'mon, now. The quality of officiating I'd provide (or anyone in this thread who thought the officiating was atrocious) is now the standard by which the refs are to be judged? Their job just got a LOT easier.



I'm just saying it's easier to point and pick out things as spectators when it's not you who is out there while things are going fast. They are human. Things happen. They make wrong calls. If it doesn't even out one game for one team it does in another eventually. Besides, fans get the benefit of replays and extra slow motion to see if it was a foul or not or if it was wrong call or not.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All the Big East fans are fine with the refs.That shocks the hell out of me since the refs gave their teams two games in one night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> All the Big East fans are fine with the refs.That shocks the hell out of me since the refs gave their teams two games in one night.



Go visit the Suns forum or ask anyone who sees me post regularly. I *NEVER* ***** about officials no matter what. Go search my posts for all I care. I just never see a point in complaining about refs or even coming up with ridiculous consipiracy theories. I just shrug it off or don't care if the refs made a bad call to cost my team the game cuz I know it happens, and there was probably a call that went against the other team earlier and it evens it out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> All the Big East fans are fine with the refs.That shocks the hell out of me since the refs gave their teams two games in one night.


What shocks the hell out of me is that you apparently can't interpret a string of words that I wrote such as "the refs were bad"...

And apparently, you can also make up words for me. Apparently at some point I said the refs were OK??????? Can you please point that out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

What bothers me the most is the inconsistancy of the refs through out the tournament. 

A UCLA Player is all over Mephis' Players back for the rebound, The Tiger Player reaches in because he just got mugged and he gets the foul. wtf?

The Atlanta region has been like a football game where they have 3-4 players on the ground. Then after the game gets sloppy they give someone a ticky tack foul a few pos. later. Let em play or keep it tight. One or the other make up your damn mind!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> All the Big East fans are fine with the refs.That shocks the hell out of me since the refs gave their teams two games in one night.


Portrait of a biased UConn fan. Yep, that's what I am

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=232425&page=3&pp=15


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Diable said:


> All the Big East fans are fine with the refs.That shocks the hell out of me since the refs gave their teams two games in one night.


Duke has never gotten a single call their way. Really!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol...then UNC should have an * next to their 2005 title since they needed the refs to beat Villanova last year...

Oh..Duke fans talking about refs...lmao...seriously, then you need * next to your win over Arizona, that was worse than this Uconn game...and what about the complete one sided officiating in your win over UNLV?

HKF, you need to let it go. A few bad calls were made, and they were made on both teams, that technical on Calhoun led to a 7-8 point swing, or how about that ref calling a charge on MArcus Williams for dribbling the ball...the wrong ref made the call from half a court away..lol at that...that was a terrible call too but whiners always fail to see both sides of the coin. The majority of the fouls in this game were correct, they tried to hack the Uconn bigs every time they had the ball to put them on the line, strategy, almost worked until it went to overtime and they started fouling out.

The free throw differential wasn't even nearly as big as the one with Gonzaga and Indiana...oh wait..so why are Gonzaga fans complaining? Or the differential with Washington and Illinois...that's pathetic too...Duke fans, the way the refs handed you the GW game on a silver platter means you need to shut up.

Junior is so correct.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It is very interesting that this is about Duke.We want the refs to do their jobs.The only way that LSU beat Duke was that the refs allowed Temple to hold and grab Reddick for the entire game and the same is true of almost every game that Duke has played this year.Of course everyone hates the slow white boy and they don't care how hard he has to work to get open,so when he gets fouled five hundred times a game they only complain about the ones that were called.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> It is very interesting that this is about Duke.We want the refs to do their jobs.The only way that LSU beat Duke was that the refs allowed Temple to hold and grab Reddick for the entire game and the same is true of almost every game that Duke has played this year.Of course everyone hates the slow white boy and they don't care how hard he has to work to get open,so when he gets fouled five hundred times a game they only complain about the ones that were called.


yeah okay I dont see you complaining in the 2001 final four or against gwu this year. only when it's not helping your team do you see fault.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jason Williams was kept in that game for a reason  :laugh:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Jason Williams was kept in that game for a reason  :laugh:


Yeah, the way people sounded yesterday it was like they thought Uconn was the only team to ever benefit from calls.

It showed immature homerism. That's all. Gonzaga fans complaining especially after the refs tried to help them beat your Bruins and after the refs helped them beat Indiana...hypocricy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rigged Against Uconn!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rigged does not equal UConn

Poor Sportsmanship = UConn

Calhourn leads his boys to the exit without any congrats both against SU in the Big East tourney, and now George Mason.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

The team respresents their coach.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah what the **** is up with Calhoun? Too embarassed that he lost to a CAA team? What a cowturd!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rigged does not equal UConn
> 
> Poor Sportsmanship = UConn
> 
> Calhourn leads his boys to the exit without any congrats both against SU in the Big East tourney, and now George Mason.


Absolutely. Bunch of punks. I wish Josh Boone and Marcus Williams would just go away. And did you see Armstrong go insane late in the game when he was called for a foul? Lucky for UCONN Denham Brown held him back and kept him from getting a technical. Of course, Armstrong then gave Brown an earful, but better him than the ref.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Absolutely. Bunch of punks. I wish Josh Boone and Marcus Williams would just go away. And did you see Armstrong go insane late in the game when he was called for a foul? Lucky for UCONN Denham Brown held him back and kept him from getting a technical. Of course, Armstrong then gave Brown an earful, but better him than the ref.


At least they didn't cry like Redick. Yeah, Coach K is the epitome of class with his F-bombs and constant berating of the officilas both during and after games. Once again, you prove to be a homer.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Absolutely. Bunch of punks. I wish Josh Boone and Marcus Williams would just go away. And did you see Armstrong go insane late in the game when he was called for a foul? Lucky for UCONN Denham Brown held him back and kept him from getting a technical. Of course, Armstrong then gave Brown an earful, but better him than the ref.


Again, no place to talk.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

there is nothing wrong with crying after a game. This was Redick's last game and he knew it and he didn't want to go out this way. 

and this is coming from a Maryland fan, who absolutely despises Redick.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

svanacore said:


> At least they didn't cry like Redick. Yeah, Coach K is the epitome of class with his F-bombs and constant berating of the officilas both during and after games. Once again, you prove to be a homer.


:laugh:

When did I ever say anything about K and class? What does this have to do with Calhoun?

And if you don't like coaches who drop F-bombs and berate officials, there aren't too many college teams for you to root for.

Once again I prove to be a homer? Do you have another user name? I've never seen you posting in the college forums.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rigged does not equal UConn
> 
> Poor Sportsmanship = UConn
> 
> Calhourn leads his boys to the exit without any congrats both against SU in the Big East tourney, and now George Mason.



Were you at the game? Those at the game said he shaked Jim's hand hastily. I wouldn't doubt the same thing happened today, however, if it didn't, thats unfortunate. No one cares more about winning than Calhoun.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Which Jim? Larranaga or Boeheim?


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> :laugh:
> 
> When did I ever say anything about K and class? What does this have to do with Calhoun?
> 
> ...


Take a look at my post count and no I don't post here often. That doesn't matter.

Yes, you think Duke's poop don't stink.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> Which Jim? Larranaga or Boeheim?


Boeheim. If he didn't shake Larranaga's hand, thats unfortunate.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

svanacore said:


> Take a look at my post count and no I don't post here often. That doesn't matter.
> 
> Yes, you think Duke's poop don't stink.


Considering you just started posting here, I have a hard time believing you've got me nailed down...unless, of course, you post under a different name...

I'm not sure what I've done to upset you. I'm sorry if I said something offensive. I hope you continue to post in here...we could always use some UCONN fans posting regularly in here.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Considering you just started posting here, I have a hard time believing you've got me nailed down...unless, of course, you post under a different name...
> 
> I'm not sure what I've done to upset you. I'm sorry if I said something offensive. I hope you continue to post in here...we could always use some UCONN fans posting regularly in here.


Well, I don't have you nailed down but your premature bashing of Calhoun and Uconn as thugs and punks pretty much warranted it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

svanacore said:


> Well, I don't have you nailed down but your premature bashing of Calhoun and Uconn as thugs and punks pretty much warranted it.


I'm willing to reconsider. I'd love to hear your argument that Marcus Williams isn't a punk.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Considering you just started posting here, I have a hard time believing you've got me nailed down...unless, of course, you post under a different name...
> 
> I'm not sure what I've done to upset you. I'm sorry if I said something offensive. I hope you continue to post in here...we could always use some UCONN fans posting regularly in here.



Its unfortunate people need to try to tear down someone's character after a hard fought game. Less props has gone to George Mason for one of the best performances ever in the tournament from start to finish then has gone to into calling UCONN thugs/poor sports. For as closely called as the game was called and played, UCONN and Calhoun behaved very well.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> I'm willing to reconsider. I'd love to hear your argument that Marcus Williams isn't a punk.


I don't know him so I am not going to argue that. If you want to judge him based on his past indiscretions, then you have that right. But how does that translate to "punks"? You don't know Marcus either or where he is coming from. The grass is always greener. Do people generalize that Duke is a bunch of punks and thugs because Shelden Williams was accused of rape. SHelden is probably a good kid, but you have to let them learn from their mistakes. OF course, that's a straw man with me bringing up Shelden instead of defending Williams, but your hasty generalization of Uconn as punks is also a fallacy.

At least, consider that Marcus Williams probably learned from his mistakes. I know I've made mistakes in the past.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> I'm willing to reconsider. I'd love to hear your argument that Marcus Williams isn't a punk.



What has he done on the court to make you say that? You would be hard pressed to name a player in recent history who didn't make bigger shots from his team throughout the tournament than Williams did in this one. Not once did he taunt the other team.

Marcus made a mistake. He never lied about it -- to the police or in any interview. That is the reason why he was playing today. AJ Price lied about it and thats why he wasn't on the court today.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Please bring up Shelden Williams' past indiscretions. 

Charges were never brought against Shelden. All witnesses told police Shelden did not touch the girl. The girl decided to not further pursue the case. There was absolutely no evidence that she was raped.

Interesting that you're changing the subject.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Please bring up Shelden Williams' past indiscretions.
> 
> Charges were never brought against Shelden. All witnesses told police Shelden did not touch the girl. The girl decided to not further pursue the case. There was absolutely no evidence that she was raped.
> 
> Interesting that you're changing the subject.


So childish.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

sov82 said:


> So childish.


what is childish?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

The Truth said:


> what is childish?



"Nah Nah, you're changing the subject. I'm right!" is childish.

Everyone makes mistakes in life. Some people get caught, others don't. Throughout the tournament, Marcus Williams played his butt off. Throughout the season, he has done all the right things, said the right things and seems to have turned the corner on his past error. Heck, may you are right. Maybe he is a punk off the court. I don't know. You don't know either. Its sad that people feel better about themselves for judging others.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Calhourn leads his boys to the exit without any congrats both against SU in the Big East tourney, and now George Mason.


Interesting, I didn't notice this.

Anyway, I can't say I am sad to see UConn pack their bags and it has nothing to do with the officiating. It has to do with their tendency to play to the level of their competition, a quality I will always root against. If you don't want it, then you don't deserve it. I'm happy I don't have to watch this UConn team again.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

edit


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

LMFAO @ everyone in this thread who thinks its a conspiracy....


But I am glad UConn is out....


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Let me tell yall somethin. Without Gerry Macnamara we wouldnt have won ten ****ing game! Not ten!

Thats the most bull**** Iv heard in 20 years!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Goodbye to Jimmy Calhino and the UConnvicts


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

sov82 said:


> "Nah Nah, you're changing the subject. I'm right!" is childish.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes in life. Some people get caught, others don't. Throughout the tournament, Marcus Williams played his butt off. Throughout the season, he has done all the right things, said the right things and seems to have turned the corner on his past error. Heck, may you are right. Maybe he is a punk off the court. I don't know. You don't know either. Its sad that people feel better about themselves for judging others.


No, actually you are committing a logical fallacy. Rather than support your argument (and argue mine) you attack my personal bias. How is it childish for me to point that out?

Rather, I think it's childish for someone to react to criticism of a player or coach by bashing someone else's favorite team.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Somebody hit it right on the head. UConn was a team that played down their opposition's level of talent all season long which is why I didn't pick them to win it all. They proved me right but being down 12 in the 2nd half to Albany, escaping against Washington, and needing GMU to almost give them the game to head to the Final Four. They didn't deserve this and no amount of officiating can tell me otherwise.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

The problem with UConn the last month or two really is that they aren't a team they are a bunch of really talented individuals. They basically already are an NBA "team."


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

svanacore said:


> At least they didn't cry like Redick. Yeah, Coach K is the epitome of class with his F-bombs and constant berating of the officilas both during and after games. Once again, you prove to be a homer.



And you are stupid.

Redick cried? OMG. No way. You mean a senior playing in his last game, a game he lost, had the nerve to cry?

For shame.....for shame.

Morrison cried too. Care to belittle him? Every year, players cry when their season comes to a crashing halt during the tourny. It shows they care.

It shows your lack of intelligence in making such a comment.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

One on One said:


> Goodbye to Jimmy Calhino and the UConnvicts


Goodbye to your logic and reasoning skills, oh and to any chance of maturity in the future.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Vintage said:


> And you are stupid.
> 
> Redick cried? OMG. No way. You mean a senior playing in his last game, a game he lost, had the nerve to cry?
> 
> ...


If you can't argue without insults against the poster, then don't argue at all. There's a difference with what Morrison did. There was time left in the game -- he completely lost his composure. I felt bad for the guy, but that is wack. Redick to a lesser extent because the game was over -- but you don't cry on national television...cry in the lockeroom, he's going to be a professional soon.

Shows my lack of intelligence? No, that is a weak argument...pretty wack.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Please bring up Shelden Williams' past indiscretions.
> 
> Charges were never brought against Shelden. All witnesses told police Shelden did not touch the girl. The girl decided to not further pursue the case. There was absolutely no evidence that she was raped.
> 
> Interesting that you're changing the subject.


I mentioned that I was using a straw man but if you actually read what I wrote, you would notice I was calling you out for your hasty generalization, which is just as much as a logical fallacy as a straw man. You also have been using red herring arguments and you completely missed the point.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey svanacore, go watch the NBA if you don't want to see kids put their hearts into what could be their last collegiate game of their career.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Leave him alone.We already have guys here who make the Carolina fans look like idiots.We need someone who can take up the banner for the UConn fans too.It saves me a lot of trouble.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

svanacore said:


> If you can't argue without insults against the poster, then don't argue at all. There's a difference with what Morrison did. There was time left in the game -- he completely lost his composure. I felt bad for the guy, but that is wack. Redick to a lesser extent because the game was over -- but you don't cry on national television...cry in the lockeroom, he's going to be a professional soon.


I am in no way a fan of JJ Redick. I dislike the guy a lot. However, I respect his game and how he plays.


With that being said...._no cursing - TM_


----------

